
Ctrl-Alt-Del - Anon84
http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/2008/pulpit_20081020_005499.html
======
MaysonL
This article reminded me of the "product transition" that Apple forecast last
quarter. Was it the new MacBooks? I tend to agree with Cringely that it was
neither them nor the iPhone 3G. And now - they're disconinuing the Mac Mini.

Could it be that Apple is going to be entering the "nascent" netbook market -
perhaps with a screenless MacBook or a touch-screen tablet display? Or a
comination of the two

